# Need a good Farmhouse Cheddar recipe...please



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey all, I have made several so called "farmhouse cheddars" none of which taste like the "farmhouse" I have been tasting from store bought products. In fact, mine is just bland. I am looking for a good easy everyday farmhouse cheddar recipe using goats milk. I do have a little bit of a clue in regards to cheesemaking <VBG> so feel free to send me a moderately advanced recipe.

Thanks so much,

Paula


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

The one I use is from the Margaret Morris Book. It is in the sticky. I think the trick to REALLY good farmhouse cheddar is the MA4001/4002 culture. I noticed wonderfully developed flavor when I switched to this culture.

Christy


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I am sure this is a really ignorant question....but, what is "the sticky"...I saw a recipe you posted in the "cheese recipe" section using B'milk....is that it, just with the MA4001/02??

Thanks,
Paula


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes the cheese recipe section is a sticky in otherwords it will stay at the top of this section all the time


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Sub 1/4tea MA4001/02 for the buttermilk 

Christy


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks!

Paula


----------

